# How to get work in Melbourne



## Misshe (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, hope all is well. Do you guys have any advice on how to get a job easily in Melbourne? Thanks heaps 😉


----------



## reezone (Jul 6, 2020)

I'd like to get a part-time job too, maybe at night coz I'll be attending class during the day.


----------



## chipster (Sep 27, 2020)

Seek and jobsearch are good places to find jobs.


----------



## bathbugle (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm promoting a brand new opportunity launching 1st November. See my thread.


----------



## BrunellaRotunno1 (Dec 1, 2020)

I am looking for several candidates for a part-time job in an office role, but 

this will work from home.

if you are a student this is perfect for you. Send your resume or just write 

to my email for contact.

Melbourne
Sydney
Launceston


----------



## fitnesspm (Jan 29, 2021)

Have your resume with you and go to businesses and hand it in.

Online such as seek (dot) com (dot) au
Do a duckduckgo search for 'job agencies'


----------

